

Malaysian Prime Minister: Missing plane crashed in Indian Ocean - antonius
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/malaysia-prime-ministermissing-plane-crashed-in-indian-ocean-2014-03-24

======
rubiquity
This statement seems more to be made in a "We're sick of having the world's
spotlight on us and we're giving up" way more than a statement of "This must
be the conclusion because X, Y, Z."

~~~
goatforce5
It sounds like they've found a cluster of debris:

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/24/flight-
mh370-ch...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/24/flight-
mh370-chinese-plane-debris-indian-ocean)

~~~
LoganCale
No one has found anything in person yet except some wood with straps on it
that cargo is sometimes secured to, but ships use these also and they're not
sure it's from the aircraft yet. Lots of debris has been sighted in many
different areas via satellite but when they arrive in the area nothing gets
found.

So far it seems this is entirely based upon analysis of the SATCOM ping data.
Unless they have information they aren't yet sharing, I feel it's somewhat
irresponsible for the Malaysian government to tell family conclusively that it
crashed into the ocean with no survivors when they haven't even found wreckage
yet.

------
work_account_2
Wonder how long it will be until he retracts this statement.

